

OS X 10.9: A downward spiral or a new hope? - kunai
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apples-os-x-10.9-a-new-hope

======
stormbrew
I think a lot of technical mac users would be better off at least trying a
switch to Ubuntu or one of the minimalist variations thereof (xubuntu). A lot
of the reasons those people switched to OSX are evaporating and Linux as a
desktop or laptop development environment has improved hugely. If you're using
vim or sublime you don't even need to change your editor.

~~~
rayiner
I don't think Linux has gotten any better on the desktop since 2007 or so.
Hardware support still isn't perfect, sleep/wakeup still isn't perfect,
battery life is still lower than on OS X/Windows, 3D acceleration is still
iffy. It's a total disaster.

~~~
wereHamster
[citation needed]

I've never had problems with sleep/wakeup (except bugs in the firmware).
Battery life is equal if not better than under windows. Developers rarely need
3D acceleration, and for most webgl demos and games the intel open source
driver does just fine.

~~~
nemothekid
I don't think you can disprove anecdotal evidence with more anecdotal
evidence.

~~~
stormbrew
If the claim is "it sucks universally because of my anecdote," "it works fine
in my anecdote" is actually a perfectly valid rebuttal.

------
oofabz
If Apple needs a better filesystem, they should consider HAMMER from
DragonflyBSD. It's BSD-licensed, unencumbered by patents, and way more
sophisticated than HFS+.

------
pistacchioso
oh, the irony. one line he says that he's a clever user that understands
business, the other line suggests that what apple should do is change the
filesytem. can you picture it? tim saying "one more thing to excite you" and
announce a new filesytem instead of, say "Siri on your desktop"? I image 95%
of the user base thinking "you updated the WHAT?!"

~~~
0bit
Which is why it is better to explain the benefits, not the features.

